# Kinderrennrad 24" ETRTO 507 Islabikes Luath 24 ab ca. 130 cm Körperhöhe



## trifi70 (20. Juli 2019)

Die Jüngste möchte Rennrad fahren wie ihre Eltern... Eigenbau ist schwierig mangels Erhältlichkeit spezieller Teile wie Rahmen, Lenker, Laufräder und Reifen in dieser sehr unüblichen Größe...

Der Markt gibt leider auch an Kompletträdern nicht viel her in der Größe. Frog will uns für die Schrittlänge noch 20" verkaufen... Kubikes hatte mal ein Rennrad, auch nur 20". 26" finde ich noch etwas groß, mit Isla bisher gute Erfahrungen... bestellen geht inzwischen sehr easy... Lieferung recht gut verpackt und per Luftfracht innerhalb 1 Woche... nicht schlecht.

Montage ist immer noch in Vietnam, erster Eindruck der Qualität (Lack, Funktion, Einstellung Schaltung etc.) ist sehr gut. Klar könnte es gerne leichter sein. Herstellerangabe 8,9 kg. Das habe ich auch gewogen, inkl. Pedale und Reflektoren. Für 574 Eur aktuell und portofrei ist das Gesamtpaket ok. Zudem ein sehr ordentlicher Antrieb verbaut ist mit 10fach Tiagra Komponenten, Sram Kassette mit großem Übersetzungsumfang und 145 mm Kinderkurbel mit wechselbarem Kettenblatt und 2 Chainrings gegen Kettenabwürfe, dazu ein enger Q-Faktor.

Bremstechnik Cantilever, der Grund ist, dass man dann optional breitere Reifen montieren kann und ein Crossrad oder Gravelrad fährt. Dazu passen auch die Anlötösen für Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger. 

Rennlenker ist extra schmal und der Bogen sehr klein, das Lenkerband superdünn, Kinderhände können den Lenker gut greifen. STI gibt es leider keine gut passenden, hier sind Tiagra verbaut, die leicht schlanker als der Shimano Standard wie DA/Ultegra/105 sind und zudem in der Griffweite einstellbar. Bedienkräfte... naja.

Natürlich baue ich einiges um... Werde Teile wiegen und hier Gewichte vermelden, Geometrie mal prüfen und erste Erfahrungen beim Fahren teilen.

Wer Fragen hat: nur zu. Fotos kommen vl. noch, muss mal schauen...


----------



## trifi70 (20. Juli 2019)

Foto vom Auspacken. Ich werde hier mehr oder weniger regelmäßig Updates geben bzgl. Teileliste, Gewichten und Funktionalität/Praxistauglichkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (27. Juli 2019)

So, die ersten Touren sind gefahren, Erfahrungswerte gesammelt. Insgesamt und mit einigen Umbauten alles sehr positiv! Fahrstrecke so um 20 km und Zeitdauer etwas über eine Stunde, flaches Berliner Umland, Radwege...

*Der Lenker gehalten und gebremst wird Oberlenker und mit den Zusatzbremsgriffen* (Crosshebel). Das funktioniert soweit gut und sie fährt ordentlich geradeaus ohne zu schlingern. Hätte ich so nicht erwartet, da ein Rennrad sich naturgemäß etwas wackliger fährt und in Verbindung mit kurzem Vorbau und schmalen Lenker und dann noch Hände nahe Lenkermitte platziert... das kann eine Herausforderung sein.

*Bremsgriffhaltung *ist über längere Strecke nicht möglich, die Griffe sind zu dick. Unterlenker ist unbequem und die Bremshebel sind schwer erreichbar. Zudem haben die Shimanohebel das Risiko, nach innen wegzuklappen...

Das alles war uns vorher ziemlich klar. Man könnte dünnere "Nur-Bremshebel" statt der integrierten STI anbauen, allerdings habe ich sowas nicht mit einstellbarer Hebelweite gefunden, müsste man etwas basteln. Zudem die Schalthebel dann anders ausführen per Lenkerendschalthebel oder Drehschaltgriff am Lenkerende... oder einen MTB-STI in Lenkermitte platzieren, wobei da die Zusatzbremshebel im Wege sind... 

Es ist jetzt also so, dass *Oberlenker *gefahren wird und zum Schalten kurz umgegriffen. *Das Schalten* selbst ging im Originalzustand nur in Richtung kleine Ritzel. Für Wahl eines leichteren Gangs ist die nötige Hebelkraft zu hoch. Das ging schon im Stand nicht, geschweige dass das während der Fahrt funktionieren könnte...

Habe da einiges umbauen müssen. Die verbaute Tiagra RD-4700 ist etwas speziell... darauf gehe ich in einem anderen Beitrag nochmal ein. Im Moment nur so viel: das Schalten klappt mit dem jetzt montierten älteren *XTR 8fach invers* *Schaltwerk *zufriedenstellend. Die Hebelkräfte sind wegen invers ausgewogener, ungefähr gleich groß in beide Richtungen. Zudem lässt sich am XTR die Federspannung/Rückholkraft für den Schaltzug einstellen, die schwache Einstellung reicht glücklicherweise aus.

Ein paar *Gewichte*:
276g Sattel Isla, vorläufig ersetzt durch Odyssey Junior um 180g
245g Stütze 25,4mm 25cm lang, wird gekürzt oder ersetzt durch eine leichte und gekürzte X-Tasy aus der Restekiste
278g Tiagra RD-4700 Schaltwerk, ersetzt durch XTR RD-M951 kurzer Käfig irgendwas um 200g
390g SRAM PG-1030 10 speed 11-36 spezielle "Black" Edition ersetzt durch Eigenbau 8 Ritzel 11-24 mit 187g
280g Pedale "Bärentatze" aus Metall...

*Laufräder:*
VR 1032g inkl. Reifen ohne Schnellspanner ("nackt" wohl irgendwas um 700g, was ein guter Wert wäre)
HR 1282g dito und ohne Kassette ("nackt" wohl irgendwas um 950g)
57+58g Schnellspanner, ersetzt durch leichtere Inbus-Spannachsen

*Reifen *ist ein unerfreuliches Thema, es gibt in Rennbreite kaum Auswahl und nicht einfach beschaffbar. Hätte ich so nicht erwartet, immerhin gibt es für 26" in 559 und 571 (Triathlon) noch brauchbare Modelle, selbst für 20" gäbe es einen Kojak... Die Holländer liefern zumindest eine kleine Auswahl:








						Rennrad Reifen 24 Zoll kaufen bei HBS
					

Rennrad Reifen 24 Zoll online kaufen? Das größte Rennrad Reifen




					hollandbikeshop.com
				




Der montierte Kenda soll irgendwas um 220-240g haben. Der von Isla löblicherweise mitgelieferte *Ersatzschlauch *wiegt  102g, die ca. resultierenden Laufradgewichte habe ich in Klammern gesetzt. Falls ich die Schläuche auf Schwalbe SV9b (65g) wechseln sollte, wiege ich alles einzeln und liefere die Gewichte nach.

Bisher sollten knapp 500g abgespeckt sein. Etwas Potential ist noch, die 8 wird aber wohl nicht fallen. Habe den Fokus eher auf optimaler Funktion als geringem Gewicht, Berge werden erstmal nicht gefahren...

coming soon: Schaltungskompatibilität, Übersetzung (max. Entfaltung), Mini-V, Geo/Maße


----------



## mwcycles (27. Juli 2019)

Schönes Rad, die Schwierigkeiten, ein vernünftiges Rennrad in der Grösse zu finden, kenne ich... letztlich ist es bei einem älteren, leider sehr schweren Rad von Decathlon geblieben, das aber von der Geometrie her ideal ist: niedriges Tretlager, und kurzes Oberrohr mit 440mm. Mein Junge (132cm) fährt fast nur auf den Bremsgriffen (alte 105 STIs) selten im Oberlenker oder Unterlenker. Ich suche noch einen 38cm Compaktlenker, der 32cm breite Original war doch etwas schmal, jetzt ist ein normaler 38cm montiert, aber etwas weniger Reach wäre besser.
Räder sind ERTRO 540mm, da gibt es etwas mehr Auswahl, Stichwort Rollstuhl-Wettkampfreifen...
Schaltung funktioniert gut mit den alten STIs und einfachem Altus Schaltwerk, Bedienkräfte Ok, auch die normalen Rennbremsen, Zusatzbremshebel wurden bisher, entgegen meiner Erwartungen, nicht vermisst.
Mit einem leichten Aufbau werde ich wohl warten, bis ein kleines 28" passt.
Wir sind auch mit diesem Rad schon Touren bis 70km und fast 1000Hm gefahren.


----------



## trifi70 (27. Juli 2019)

Man sieht auf dem Foto oben, dass die Campa Ergos alte Bauform am De Rosa deutlich kleiner sind. Allerdings sind die Bedienkräfte auch relativ hoch und der Umbau wäre etwas aufwendiger...

Wenn Du alte STI nutzt, haben die noch die "Wäscheleinen" und da ist die Zugreibung geringer (keine enge Bögen am Lenker) und die Bedienkräfte dadurch auch eher kindgerecht. Und dazu kommt natürlich ohnehin, dass es sehr individuell ist (Handgröße, Kraft, persönliche Vorlieben).

Ich bin froh, dass es erstmal funktioniert, ohne komplett alles auseinanderreißen und umbauen zu müssen. Hätte das zwar auch gemacht, aber so kleine Evolutionsschritte und Optimierungen sind mir lieber...

Das Rad sieht gut aus, Gewicht sieht man ja nicht  Und 70 km sind mehr, als ich selbst dieses Jahr auf dem Rennrad gesessen habe... Schwerpunkt verschiebt sich gerade in Richung Arbeitspendelei, das sind mir sehr ausreichend Kilometer, sodass ich am Wochenende kaum noch Lust auf Rennrad habe.

Mit dem Lenker kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen. Hast Du mal bei Rose geschaut? Manchmal hat man Glück und die lassen sowas unter ihrem Label in Asien fertigen.

Für 26" bekommt man eher Teile. Zur Not auch so älteren Tria-Kram. Das De Rosa auf dem Foto ist ein sehr kleines 28" mit der üblichen Problematik, dass die Fußspitze beim Einlenken das Vorderrad berühren kann. Eigentlich könnte meine Frau gut ein 26" Rennrad fahren... wenn es denn sowas in vernünftiger Ausführung gäbe...


----------



## ibb (27. Juli 2019)

Meine 134 cm große Tochter hat ein Scatto mit 28 " bekommen ( geht ab 132cm )  und kommt sehr gut klar damit-Gewicht mit dem Standardlaufradsatz und recht schweren Pedalen um die 8,5 kg. Kidsracing.com kaufen die sehr kleinen Rahmen und bauen sie kindgerecht auf . Da bekommst von Kurbeln, Vorbau, Lenker .....auch alles einzeln. Versand fürs RR-Bundle war unter 20 Pfund. LG


----------



## mwcycles (27. Juli 2019)

Danke für den Hinweis auf kidsracing, hatte ich irgendwie aus dem Blick verloren!
Der 36cm breite Lenker wäre wohl genau richtig, mein Junge ist eger breitschultrig...
Das Scatto wäre im Moment wohl noch etwas gross - 510mm Oberrohr ist 60mm mehr als bei seinem aktuellem Rad, und er hat es lieber wendig, als BMXer ist er oft im Wiegetritt unterwegs. Nächstes Jahr aber mit Sicherheit, leichte Laufräder hab ich auch noch da.


----------



## trifi70 (27. Juli 2019)

Ich hatte das vorher gesehen, über Chris' Finde-Tool. Keine Option, wie gesagt: selbst meine Frau ist mit 28" nicht glücklich und fährt es notgedrungen. Am Crosser geht 28" gar nicht, da sie auf technischen Passagen ständig ans Vorderrad kommt mit den Füßen... Habe ihr dann aus einem Frog Kinderrad einen 26" Crosser gebaut  

Also 24" passt im Moment prima, nächstes Jahr sicherlich auch noch, danach sehen wir weiter...

*Schaltung*
Gut ist, dass eine SRAM Kassette drauf ist, bedeutet schonmal vollwertige Kassettenaufnahme, also auch kompatibel mit 8 und 9fach Kram. Die Tiagra 4700 ist wie erwähnt speziell, Shimano sagt "zu nix anderem kompatibel, nur Tiagra 4700 mit 4700 benutzen!"
Das Schaltwerk ist eigentlich von der Geometrie ein 11fach Schaltwerk, das bestätigen Berichte von Leuten, die es erfolgreich durch entsprechendes Ultegra o.ä. ersetzt haben. Da die Kassette 10fach Schritte hat, bedeutet dies eine spezielle Index-Scheibe im Tiagra STI, die mit dem 11fach Schaltwerk dann 10fach Schritte erzeugt. Ich folgere: mit einem 8/9/10fach Schaltwerk könnten ja ev. ungefähr 9fach Schaltschritte rauskommen... Ausprobiert, haut nicht ganz hin... Ist eher was zwischen 8 und 9fach was da rauskommt.

Habe eine *Shimano Kassette 9x 11-28 zerlegt* (3 Nieten aufbohren, dann 9 Einzelritzel), davon nur 8 Ritzel 11-24 montiert und zwischen Ritzel 2/3 und 6/7 statt dem originalen 9fach Zwischenring einen 8fach installiert. Statt des fehlenden größten Ritzels einen Alu (!) 9fach Zwischenring. Schaut so aus, wobei I die Ritzel sind und der Verschlussring links:

C I 9 I 8 I 9 I 9 I 9 I 8 I 9 I 9 

Schaltet super, wegen XTR invers Schaltwerk sind die Bedienhebel am STI in der Funktion vertauscht, was aber nichts macht, da es nur das ein Rennrad für sie gibt und wir Eltern Campa fahren, also ohnehin eine andere Schaltlogik haben und somit in jedem Fall immer mitdenken müssen, falls wir was ansagen wollen wo sie schalten soll.

Die *Übersetzung *passt soweit bis jetzt. Verbaut ist eine Kurbel mit BCD104 ("Standard" wie XT 9fach etc.) mit 34er Kettenblatt. Wir habens hier flach. Fahren zwar gerne auch Pässe, aber Urlaub mit Kinderrennrad in den Alpen oder auf einer Insel ist erstmal nicht geplant. Also kurze Gänge zunächst überflüssig. Ansonsten wäre das aber auch fix umgebaut, das XTR kann auch 32/34er Ritzel bedienen und 9fach Kassetten lagern als Verschleißteile immer im Keller... Bei den langen Gängen dachte ich... für etwaige Rennen müsste ich da noch eine Begrenzung einbauen (kleine Ritzel sperren), aber etwas rechnen zeigt: alles im Grünen Bereich. .

34er Kettenblatt auf 11er Ritzel bei 1,76 m Radumfang macht nach Adam Riese *5,44 m Entfaltung *pro Kurbelumdrehung. Für 7jährige (und bis einschließlich 13) sind max. 5,66 m zulässig. Passt.


----------



## trifi70 (1. August 2019)

Ui, das war knapp. Habe gerade mal die Isla-Seite gecheckt, ob es lohnt, noch etwas zu kaufen und erstmal in den Keller zu stellen, bevor der Import wieder erschwert bzw. teurer wird... was muss ich da sehen: *neue Luath Modelle*. Leider noch ohne detaillierte Ausstattungsliste, das wird wohl die nächsten Tage folgen. Positiv zu erwähnen ist das *Narrow-Wide Kettenblatt*, welches 2 Chainringe und damit Gewicht einspart. Der Rahmen ist komplett überarbeitet und hat nun *Scheibenbremsen*. Ich bin nicht sicher, ob ich das gutfinde. Am Kinderrad ist es aus meiner Sicht nicht nötig, auch nicht sonderlich sinnvoll. Auf jeden Fall sind wir froh, noch das alte Modell gekauft zu haben. Es sieht auch so aus, als wären diesem Neudesign die Crossbremshebel am Oberlenker zum Opfer gefallen... Warten wir Details und die neue Gewichtsangabe ab. *Beinn 27* gibt es auch, war mir bisher nicht bekannt. 

Zu unserem Luath wollte ich noch positiv hervorheben, dass die *vordere Bremse* korrekt auf die *linken Bremshebel* verkabelt war, Isla hat also 2 Varianten vorrätig oder baut vor Versand noch um (Montage der Räder ist in Vietnam). Man kann es auch selbst ändern, ohne Lenkerband wickeln zu müssen, lediglich der Innenzug muss aus- und wieder eingefädelt werden und die Zughüllen natürlich vertauscht.

Die *Geometrie *habe ich teilweise ausgemessen. Auf der Webseite finde ich nichts. Dachte eigentlich das wäre online, aber möglicherweise ist es offline genommen worden, weil sich gerade einiges geändert hat und erst eingepflegt werden muss. 
Oberrohr horizontal gemessen 460
Steuerrohr 100
Sitzrohr 362
Kettenstrebe 368
Tretlagerabsenkung 45 (Tretlagermitte 235 über dem Boden, Laufradachse 280 über dem Boden)

Morgen gibts die nächste Tour


----------



## adrenalin_pur (2. August 2019)

Wegen kindgerechter STIs:
Habe hier ein Dawes Espoir 3000



24 Zoll Cyclocrosser mit ursprünglich alten Sora 8fach STIs mit Zusatzbremshebeln. Damit war selbst für mittlerweile 11 jährige Kinderhände ein sicheres Bremsen nicht immer möglich. Zudem das Hochschalten in leichtere Gänge schwierig. 
Dann Umbau auf 
Microshift R8 short reach STI



8fach mit "Wäscheleinen" 



Griffe sind kleiner und Hebel näher am Griff. Damit jetzt sehr gutes Brems- UND Schaltverhalten in allen Griffpositionen. Die elenden Zusatzbremshebeln sind auch nicht nötig. 



Leider aktuell nur bei ebay uk zu bekommen und mit 120 Euro kein Schnapper. 
Lohnt sich aber, Sohn hat ne MENGE Spaß mit dem Rad... 
Lenker ist ein schmaler 38cm Deda.


----------



## trifi70 (2. August 2019)

MicroShift hat in der Tat eine ziemliche Auswahl an "STI", auch für kleinere Hände. Leider sind diese in D schwierig zu beschaffen. Die Marktdurchdringung ist nicht sonderlich hoch. Nachdem Campagnolo, Shimano und Sram vor Jahren den Kuchen unter sich aufgeteilt hatten... kamen die Taiwanesen einfach zu spät.

Ich hatte die Anschaffung tatsächlich erwogen, und zwar als 9fach Junior Ausführung in Verbindung mit einem ganzen Rennrad, was dann preislich sehr ok gewesen wäre. Es handelt sich um das *Frog 67*, welches allerdings aufgrund der quasi nicht vorhandenen Tretlagerabsenkung eine zu hohe Sitzposition nebst Überstand hat und folgerichtig vom Hersteller auch erst ab 67er Innenbeinlänge empfohlen wird... Für unsere Tochter hätten sie deshalb das 20" Rad angeboten, Frog war somit komplett raus.

Ich werde das jetzt vermutlich so lassen. Heute sind wir 2 Stunden gefahren, teils auch schon Nebenstraßen im Berliner Umland, die keinen Radweg haben. Sie fährt sehr sicher, Schalten und Bremsen funktioniert. An der Sitzposition feilen wir noch, möglicherweise muss ich auch einen anderen Sattel suchen. Der Odyssey ist zwar sehr leicht, aber sie bemängelt den Komfort. Ihrer älteren Schwester passt dieser Sattel dagegen sehr gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (2. August 2019)

Ich liefere noch 2 Werte nach, die bei der Beurteilung der Eignung für bestimmte Körpergröße wie auch erreichbare Sitzposition ganz nützliche Dienste leisten:
*Stack *455
*Reach *320

Nach Erwachsenenmaßstäben wäre das eine eher *sportliche Geo*. Aber bei den Kleinen ist eh vieles etwas anders...

Die *Bremsen *sind *Cantilever *Type und bieten dadurch natürlich den Vorteil der Reifenfreiheit auch für *Crossbereifung*. Dafür packen sie nicht so fest zu und vorne ist das Gewicht bedingt durch den nötigen und recht massiv ausgeführten Gegenhalter auch recht hoch. Als ich noch einen Cyclocrosser fuhr, habe ich eine Kombination aus Canti am Hinterrad und Mini-V am Vorderrad gefahren. Die V hat deutlich mehr Bremskraft und spart den Gegenhalter ein. Mini deshalb, da nur diese zumindest einigermaßen zur Bremshebelübersetzung eines Rennrad STI passen. Normale V-Brakes lassen sich nicht gescheit einstellen.

Im Ergebnis sind dann mit Mini-V vorne und Canti hinten auch die Handkräfte links/rechts gleichmäßiger. Am Rennrad lässt sich auf dem schmalen Hinterradreifen deutlich weniger Bremskraft übertragen und es neigt schnell zum Überbremsen und also Blockieren. Hier wäre eine eher giftige Mini-V zuviel des Guten.

Ich werde demnächst mal einen Umbau am Vorderrad auf Mini-V testweise vornehmen und schauen was das in Gramm und Bremskraftverbesserung bringt.


----------



## kc85 (2. August 2019)

Ja die Bremsen. Zu viel Bums kann da echt zum Problem werden.

Meine Große ist letztens auch, bei der zweiten längeren Tour mit dem neuen 27,5er, bei Tempo 30 schlagartig über den Lenker abgestiegen. In dem Fall war die verbaute Scheibenbremse auch schlicht zu bissig. Da halfen auch die zahlreichen "Dosierungsübungen" im Vorfeld nichts.

Zum Glück ist außer zig Schürfwunden und dem etwas angekratzten Stolz sonst nichts passiert.

kc85


----------



## trifi70 (13. August 2019)

So... am Wochenende zwei Touren gefahren, die Kleine ist wirklich angefixt. Etwas Investition lässt sich also noch legitimieren... 

Das Thema *Rennrad Reifen in 507* mit allen denkbaren Nebenbedingungen und Randeffekten und auch in Verbindung mit Gewichtsersparnis etc. ließen mir keine Ruhe. Im Ergebnis gibt es jetzt eine sehr radikale Lösung.   

Material ist im Zulauf, Details dann demnächst. Im Vorfeld nur soviel: wer Interesse am originalen Laufradsatz oder der Kurbel hat... gerne melden


----------



## trifi70 (15. August 2019)

Als ich vor über 30 Jahren mein erstes Rennrad selbst aufbaute... da fuhr man keine Reifen wie man sie heute kennt... Ich dachte eigentlich, ich wäre mit dem Thema durch. Hatte vor 2 Wochen die letzte Dose Restkleber entsorgt und hätte nicht gedacht, wie schnell es wie ein Bumerang zurückkommt... Es gibt *neue Laufräder*. Inkl. *Schlauchreifen*... 

Die Auswahl ist hier auch nicht wirklich groß, aber immerhin zwei italienische Firmen kümmern sich um Material für den Nachwuchs. Dazu kommen (selbst jahrzehntelang erfahrene) Vorteile bezüglich Abrollverhalten und damit Komfort und in diesem speziellen Fall im Vergleich zum Kenda auch Grip und natürlich Gewicht. Apropos:

*Vittoria Junior 24" *Schlauchreifen je 250 g (Abkömmling des Trainingsreifens Vittoria Rally, Schlauch logischerweise inkludiert)
*Miche Young 24 *LRS, VR 20 Speichen, HR 28 Speichen, Naben Miche Reflex, Campagnolo Freilauf, gewogen ohne Schnellspanner
VR 683 g
HR 887 g

Kleber bzw. Felgenklebeband kommt dann noch dazu. Und natürlich etwas aufwendigere Montage. Also vordehnen, präparieren, kleben, ausrichten, trocknen lassen...

Deshalb gibt es Fotos auch erst in ein paar Tagen. Erstmal nur soviel: Optik ist sehr klassisch 

Der Durchmesser der Laufräder ist einen knappen Zentimeter größer. Die Bremsen lassen sich noch passend justieren. Der Campagnolo Freilauf stellt kein Problem dar, da ich passende Kassetten ohnehin da habe und vermute, dass die krude Schaltungszusammenstellung perfekt mit Campa 9fach Ritzelabständen harmonieren müsste, die etwas breiter sind als bei Shimano und da musste ich ja etwas tricksen, siehe oben...


----------

